Ask HN: How do you automate your dinner time so you've time for a side project? - bobnarizes
======
ozzyman700
How do you automate asking HN things before you need to automate them so you
have time to automate them before you need to, leaving more time for side
projects?

I only eat soylent, I have a bottle at 6am,10am,noon,2pm, and 5pm. Each bottle
takes about 10 minutes to drink, which I usually do while reading HN or normal
people news.

This leaves plenty of time for my side project: overthinking things

